# Scraped my new 6D and need suggestions



## Juga (Jul 9, 2013)

So I was mounting my new 6D on a monopod and athlan screw scraped the bottom of my body enough to expose bare metal. My concern is that moisture might cause rust. Am I being over protective or should I try some rustoleum paint?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2013)

I doubt if it's ferrous metal, but even it were, it just gives it that well used 'pro' look!


----------



## Juga (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging words John.


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 10, 2013)

According to what I've read elsewhere, only the top plate of the 6D is plastic.  The rest of the body is titanium.  Not to worry...it won't rust.


----------



## Juga (Jul 10, 2013)

bratkinson said:


> According to what I've read elsewhere, only the top plate of the 6D is plastic. The rest of the body is titanium. Not to worry...it won't rust.



The top is polycarbonate because of the wifi and gps receiver but the rest is actually aluminium alloy. From what I read it is highly resistant to corrosion. I think I might just get some model paint from a hobby shop or something...I think I am just pissed because I just got the camera a few days ago.


----------



## Benco (Jul 10, 2013)

It won't rust, I've got quite a few shiny bald spots on the alloy parts of my camera and they just stay shiny, no corrosion at all.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 10, 2013)

I scraped the top of my black notebook down to the metal of the lcd screen, i masked off the area, i bough some 2 part epoxy when mixed it is white, so i mixed in a small bit of black pen ink, and filled the hole with it, and scraped it level, make sure you dont have any bubbles and it worked great.

John.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 10, 2013)

Even if it did rust, which it shouldn't, it wouldn't matter because unless you scratched a hole into the inside of the camera, there is nowhere for that rust to go that would cause problems.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

yea..its toast. sorry. 
please send it to me for proper recycling and purchase a new one.


----------



## Juga (Jul 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> yea..its toast. sorry.
> please send it to me for proper recycling and purchase a new one.



Damn...what is your address?


----------



## runnah (Jul 10, 2013)

Juga said:


> Damn...what is your address?



He lives with me so send it my way and ill make sure he gets it.


----------



## Juga (Jul 10, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> I scraped the top of my black notebook down to the metal of the lcd screen, i masked off the area, i bough some 2 part epoxy when mixed it is white, so i mixed in a small bit of black pen ink, and filled the hole with it, and scraped it level, make sure you dont have any bubbles and it worked great.
> 
> John.



Thanks, no hole though but I will keep that in mind. 



Gavjenks said:


> Even if it did rust, which it shouldn't, it wouldn't matter because unless you scratched a hole into the inside of the camera, there is nowhere for that rust to go that would cause problems.



Yeah but I don't want to bring this to my shoots...I don't think my clients would appreciate it.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 10, 2013)

> I don't think my clients would appreciate it.


 I sure as hell would appreciate it. That camera screams "This guy isn't ****ing around" and/or "This guy is good enough to risk trashing an entire camera body just to get the shot" and/or "This guy might beat me up if I don't do a good job of modeling"


----------



## MarshallG (Jul 10, 2013)

Canon customer service is very responsive. Why don't you write them to see if you can buy a replacement bottom piece?


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 10, 2013)

If it rusts... it means you're not using it enough!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 10, 2013)

runnah said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...what is your address?
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah sharpie paint pen may do the trick.Sharpie Paint Pens | Extra Fine Oil-Based Paint Marker


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe the body is made of Magnesium Alloy?, which has a very low rate of corrosion.  I don't think you'll have much of an issue, unless you're shooting in sea-spray.  Salt increases the rate of corrosion; however, it is still is very resistant to saltwater corrosion.  You could always wipe it off after use, or like somebody else suggested, touch-up paint.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jul 10, 2013)

How about some clear nail polish?


----------



## Juga (Jul 10, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> I believe the body is made of Magnesium Alloy?, which has a very low rate of corrosion.  I don't think you'll have much of an issue, unless you're shooting in sea-spray.  Salt increases the rate of corrosion; however, it is still is very resistant to saltwater corrosion.  You could always wipe it off after use, or like somebody else suggested, touch-up paint.


 
I think I am going to try this


----------



## 6kimages (Jul 12, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> I believe the body is made of* Magnesium Alloy*?, which has a very low rate of corrosion. I don't think you'll have much of an issue, unless you're shooting in sea-spray. Salt increases the rate of corrosion; however, it is still is very resistant to saltwater corrosion. You could always wipe it off after use, or like somebody else suggested, touch-up paint.


you are correct and unless your in constant contact with a corrosive(salt ) it will not be affect , if it is,  that will be the least of your worries


----------

